#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Organization Excellence in Engineering design

## Petrointegrated

Anybody would like to share on continuous improvement i.e implementing Six Sigma programme in the engineering work?

See More: Organization Excellence in Engineering design

----------

